# Crazy Boarder Recording Audio



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That's a bit extreme of her. Yikes. Did she actually say she's going home and listening to it for those reasons...? Sounds like a bit of a control freak! :lol: Can any of you tell the BO's again? They are the ones who need to have a talk with her, especially if they don't allow that. 

Let them see the camera & go from there. Not sure if the police would really do anything. I'd let the BO's handle it, & let them know you are uncomfortable, because she is in fact actually recording (even though she told them she's not). Maybe if you get enough people to tell the BO, they will stop it.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

If it's against the barn owner's policy, then the barn owner needs to deal with it. You can ask her to do so but I doubt it will go anywhere. I'm pretty sure the police wouldn't do anything about it.

If my horses were stalled, I'd love to have a camera in there. It would be nice to be able to check on them.

If you're not saying anything bad, why do you care if she's recording what you say? And if you are saying things that are bad, this could encourage you stop, which is a good thing. If it were me I'd just ignore the whole thing. Who cares if she has a camera in there?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Today with technology being as it is that you can be hundreds of miles away and see what is being delivered to your house door...not unheard of.
So she wants to know what is going on...

See, I would probably go the opposite direction knowing she is watching, listening and play with her.
Walk past and bid her good evening...talk to the camera, not like looking at it but include in conversation...
"So Mary you heard about the earthquakes in Puerto Rico, and thought I heard upstate NY had one now too..." and babble on.

And agree, if you aren't speaking badly of her..._who cares?_
On the other hand...her "spying" and listening in also assures someone is listening when no one is possibly around and could hear trouble happening and alerting others to it before disastrous...
Use her having it and listening to your advantage..
There are two ways to look at her camera at the ready...
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

I would be uncomfortable... what about bringing in a portable radio while you are there and leave it playing right near the camera?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

What she is doing is against the law in most states. You cannot record video/audio without a persons consent. She is not the owner of the facility so it's not a surveillance system that is set up for security reasons. You have every right to report it.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I agree with HLG except I would stand there and talk about an awkward barn member without using names. If she made any comment on this then she is admitting she is listening in.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

farmpony84 said:


> What she is doing is against the law in most states. You cannot record video/audio without a persons consent. She is not the owner of the facility so it's not a surveillance system that is set up for security reasons. You have every right to report it.


I don't think that is correct. I think that recording without someone's knowledge may be against the law, but not without their consent. Businesses record security footage all the time and people don't have to consent to that. Individuals have security cameras on their properties as well.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

From what I understand And I don't know how it applies in other areas but here the camera has to be recording public space for the no consent to count. If there is a camera on your property and it records the road or surrounding space that is considered public then you have no need to inform BUT you must have notice that your property is being recorded and IF your camera captures another person's property you have to have their consent. You cannot point your camera intentionally to cover their property without their knowledge. A retail bushiness is not public but it's nature is and they have to notify you there is surveillance on the property recording. A barn that allows boarders is not public and the BO would have to set policy for her barn. That said there still has to be written notice on the stall door and the camera would only be allowed to capture what is in the stall unless the BO specifically allows it to capture other areas and then her property (that is affected) would have to have published notification. Audio is specifically restricted in some states without consent and there are stronger laws in some states for that to prevent misuse. Some states (or counties) you have to register your equipment if it covers a public area others offer a registration and with your permission will connect your video to their stream. This would be offered for neighboorhood watch groups and the like in some places. 



You do have your rights and letting the BOP know your discomfort should be the first thing you do. Then you move your animal if you find it that offensive or you adapt.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Ignore it. Yes, she's a bit nuts to go to this extreme, but it's not your barn, so it's the BO's problem. Just don't say anything about her or her horse in the barn. Probably not a bad policy to avoid talking about other boarders anyway. I don't think you should have an expectation of privacy in the aisles of a boarding facility you don't own. 

She can claim that the video and audio are there to monitor her horse, and that conversations captured are accidental. Who cares? Certainly don't bring the police into it. 

The whole situation indicates to me that there are some issues among boarders and that alone would make me want to leave.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

The boarder may be an odd person, and not well liked, but ultimately it is up to the BO to handle the situation and allow or disallow cameras. 

We live in a world today where everyone seems to be recording everyone else. I think it is best to just go on about ones business and not worry about what others are doing. 

Cameras are becoming more and more common in many areas for security purposes, and in some cases they have helped catch thieves/criminals. So maybe her camera might be a good thing. 

Learning to moderate one's language is a skill everyone needs to acquire, so again, she shouldn't be hearing anything controversial.

Definitely would not call the police, the boarding barn is private property and not yours so what would the police do? Nothing as no laws are being broken...you have stated the BO is aware of the camera, so that implies permission was given to the boarder to install the camera.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I personally would not like it. I wouldn't mind the camera at all really and actually think that it's a good thing to have. For someone listening in on a conversation not so much. Bottom line is, depending on where you live, it can be illegal at worst and just not very nice at best. 

Let's face it, we all have conversations now and again with others that are not meant for anyone else's ears. It doesn't have to be about someone or even foul language or anything. I could be telling someone something about myself that I may not want particular people to know. Of course, in knowing that the camera is there, I wouldn't say anything there. But what if someone doesn't know it's there and this woman would've been the last person they would have told something too.

If I owned the place, I wouldn't allow it. Camera yes, sound no. It's not necessary. I would tell her to get something not capable of sound or she can have nothing at all. 

Apparently, she has already been told this and is trying to be slick. That alone would make me mad for the disrespect that she is showing by not following the rules. Someone that pushy might have to leave.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

I have cameras in my barn so I can check to be sure that my guy is okay. Something went wonky with them two days ago, so last night at about 11:30, there I was, throwing warm clothes on, grabbing a flashlight, and heading out to check on a mysterious noise. He was fine.

Cameras are also handy when I go away: caregivers only come once or twice a day (dogs are boarded) so I worry. I let the caregivers know that they are there and what times I generally tend to check them, so they are aware of it. And cameras do come in handy: one caregiver (who has her own horses!) forgot to feed Boojum one day. I could see the hay net just hanging there, empty. And that made me worry that she had forgotten everybody! I was able to reach her eventually (it took all day) and remind her. "Oh yeah! I had the feeling I'd forgotten something!" We are still friends, but no more caretaking!

If I were boarding and the BO used cameras for safety and security I would be fine with it. But a fellow boarder? No way! 

I don't gossip or talk about anyone behind their backs, but I still would have major issues with that. If it only filmed her horses stall and not the aisle and if there was no sound recording... fine. But otherwise... Barns are my happy place, my private place, my sanctum and what I do with my horse there is nobody's business but my own. It is like having someone eavesdrop on a conversation or spy through a peephole.

Loud radio, baby, and cameras in the front of the stall, facing inward.


----------



## txgirl (Jul 9, 2010)

Ohhhh, the fun I could have in this situation!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

ACinATX said:


> I don't think that is correct. I think that recording without someone's knowledge may be against the law, but not without their consent. Businesses record security footage all the time and people don't have to consent to that. Individuals have security cameras on their properties as well.


But this is not a business security camera. It's a personal one. There are eavesdropping laws and there are also consensual monitoring laws. It is worth talking a local law enforcement person to find out what the regulations are. If she is merely checking in on her horses, that's one thing. If she is recording - that is another.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> But this is not a business security camera. It's a personal one. There are eavesdropping laws and there are also consensual monitoring laws. It is worth talking a local law enforcement person to find out what the regulations are. If she is merely checking in on her horses, that's one thing. If she is recording - that is another.


In this state, only one person has to be aware of the recording per the law. Obviously, the one doing the recording is aware, so no law broken. 

If everyone in the barn knows about the camera, again they are aware so even if there is a law against it, they know about it...so how is this breaking the law? 

IME, calling police or getting the law involved in horse matters between other horse people is considered very bad, and can get one rejected by the entire horse community.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I would think a person would be allowed to video tape their own horse's stall since the horse is their property. It would be like video taping your own car in a parking lot, in my opinion.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Whether it's legal or not comes down to your local jurisdiction - city and state. However, I would be uncomfortable with someone recording me and I would absolutely say something. I don't know what the person is doing with that recording. I guess I've just watched too many documentaries recently (my husband works in networking and we have "why it's important to use technology safely and what can go wrong when you don't" conversations regularly in my house - I've seen some sick stuff). 

Whether it's likely or not, I don't trust someone to NOT sell videos, stills, or audio recordings of me for monetary gain - innocent or, more importantly, otherwise. 

So, I would definitely raise a stink to the BO because I don't trust people not to be closet sickos.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

AnitaAnne - If I am correct - I think it is that you can only record (video, audio or both) if you are a part of the conversation. So she would have to be there on property, engaged in conversation for it to be legal. In her case it is surveillance and different laws apply. If there is no expectation of privacy (public place or property is posted) or a property owner. The wording makes it sticky when it comes to surveillance but as pointed out the only property that is hers is the horse.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

QtrBel said:


> AnitaAnne - If I am correct - I think it is that you can only record (video, audio or both) if you are a part of the conversation. So she would have to be there on property, engaged in conversation for it to be legal. In her case it is surveillance and different laws apply. If there is no expectation of privacy (public place or property is posted) or a property owner. The wording makes it sticky when it comes to surveillance but as pointed out the only property that is hers is the horse.


This is an interesting discussion. True, the only property she OWNS here is the horse, but she is leasing the stall. It's obviously "her" stall if she's allowed to put up a camera in it. So to me this is like if you had an apartment that you rented. It is "your" property in the sense that you pay to use it / live in it. I would think that a renter would have the same rights to video his or her rental property that an owner would have to video his or her owned property.

ETA: For the record, I hate being recorded any time and anywhere, and the thought of my image appearing anywhere without my consent really ticks me off, but I think this is the world we live in now.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

ACinATX said:


> This is an interesting discussion. True, the only property she OWNS here is the horse, but she is leasing the stall. It's obviously "her" stall if she's allowed to put up a camera in it. So to me this is like if you had an apartment that you rented. It is "your" property in the sense that you pay to use it / live in it. I would think that a renter would have the same rights to video his or her rental property that an owner would have to video his or her owned property.
> 
> ETA: For the record, I hate being recorded any time and anywhere, and the thought of my image appearing anywhere without my consent really ticks me off, but I think this is the world we live in now.


This was my opinion too. I also hate being recorded, or the thought of being recorded. 

But I know it happens :frown_color: 

When I am with my horse, conversation would go something like this: "Who's the best pony?" Smooch "Who's the prettiest pony?" Smooch "Want to go for a ride?" Smooch :rofl:


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow! Class 5 felony in Arizona for intercepting a conversation. Loss of voting rights or to own or possess a firearm even in the safety of your own bedroom.


Quote: Arizona law (Ariz. Rev. Stat. Ann..13-3005 (A)(1) & (2)) makes it a class 5 felony to intercept a communication of which they are not a party, or to aid someone else in doing so. Unquote


Several other states also have it as a felony. Yikes!



Here's a link to State by State laws that the Quote came from. https://www.upcounsel.com/audio-surveillance-laws-by-state


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Hondo said:


> Wow! Class 5 felony in Arizona for intercepting a conversation. Loss of voting rights or to own or possess a firearm even in the safety of your own bedroom.
> 
> 
> Quote: Arizona law (Ariz. Rev. Stat. Ann..13-3005 (A)(1) & (2)) makes it a class 5 felony to intercept a communication of which they are not a party, or to aid someone else in doing so. Unquote
> ...


Nice to have the link, thanks. 

Went to the site, NY (I think OP said NY) is like here, only one party needs to know about it. Since "all the boarders know" they are aware. 


I have seen many, many commercials and advertisements for "doorbell" video that I think has audio also. Recently saw where neighbors were shouting into a doorbell camera that the residents house was on fire. So how are those allowed?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

But the difference is AA she is not actively I envolved in the conversations as they are recorded. That makes it against the law. 

Yes she leases the stall but the common areas are not her stall or horse. Not worth the time to push because of the situation for those currently boarding there perhaps but if the right or wrong thing got recorded and someone did with enough time and money they could make one giant headache for both of those - camera lady and BO.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

AnitaAnne said:


> In this state, only one person has to be aware of the recording per the law. Obviously, the one doing the recording is aware, so no law broken.
> 
> If everyone in the barn knows about the camera, again they are aware so even if there is a law against it, they know about it...so how is this breaking the law?
> 
> IME, calling police or getting the law involved in horse matters between other horse people is considered very bad, and can get one rejected by the entire horse community.


That's not what that means. You are talking consensual recording where one person gives consent. In this case the person recording is not physically there so she is not the one giving consent. She is not the one being recorded.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

From the OP I gathered it was a bit more than just keeping an eye on her horse. OP said something about the camera following as people walking by so it sounds as if she is recording areas outside of the stall within range of the camera. If horse owner was really recording for her horse's welfare, why would she feel the need to track people walking by?

IF I was the barn owner I would have no issue with a camera in a stall for the sole purpose of the owner being able to check on their horse. However the camera would not be able to track people walking by in common areas, like the aisle. 
And no audio. I find it excessive and just based off the OP's version of the issue it sounds as if this more about eavesdropping than being able to interact with her horse.
At least one if not some of the boarders and barn employees are uncomfortable with it. 
Ecohing what has been said multiple times already. The barn owner needs to deal with it.


----------



## LevonLove (Jun 30, 2019)

Thanks for all the replies. She has said before that she listens to the conversations. The barn owners aren't very involved and just believe whatever the first person to say something says instead of looking into it...which is usually crazy lady. I think I'll just have to kill her with kindness type of thing


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

LevonLove said:


> Thanks for all the replies. She has said before that she listens to the conversations. The barn owners aren't very involved and just believe whatever the first person to say something says instead of looking into it...which is usually crazy lady. I think I'll just have to kill her with kindness type of thing


Keep your friends close and your enemies closer...its a very old saying! 

Killing someone with kindness works too. Plus playing music, can recommend opera for horses :rofl: 

Plus such boring conversation that no-one in their right mind could listen to it for long! 

Sweet baby horse, gets lots of baby talk and smooches.


Would even consider playing a recording, of boring talk about the weather or if a blue sky is really blue kind of thing...playback same recording every day :smile:


----------



## LevonLove (Jun 30, 2019)

Oh shes also got an alexa that plays like Native American tribal music. Someone played M&M rap music and she said her horse was pacing and sweating and having a heart attack (her words). The horse was fine. Horse is actually a bit dangerous he tried going after me at one point after he body slammed my horse into the gate and I went in to check to make sure he didnt hit his eyes or anything. (He did however end up developing an abscess on his face)


----------

